# Tibor Gulfstream 12 weight combo



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Here are the pics for the above equipment:


----------



## squeezer1 (Nov 22, 2012)

Will you separate? I'm interested in the reel.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Everything, as they say, is negotiable. While I have no use for the rod now, money talks. Please use my cell # on the add or send me a PM if you would like to make an offer. Thanks for the interest.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

The reel is no longer available.  Still offering the rod and will attemp to update this thread to indicate same.  First $100 takes the rod.  Thanks.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Bump for a great deal on a good 12# rod.  I've seen some folks looking for big rods...this a very capable rod at a good price. For instance, I think Capt Lemay uses these on his boat.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

bump for a good deal


----------

